# Prices on bulk meat.



## Bulldog85 (Oct 17, 2012)

So I'm curious what everyone pays when they buy in bulk. Here are my prices.

30lb turkey neck .79lb
35lb Whole duck $2.25 lb
30lb Whole rabbit $2.00lb
30lb Chicken neck .39lb 
30lb chicken back .59lb
Beef heart, liver, kidney .79lb 30lb cases, having a tough time finding organs from other animals
Beef $1.75lb no minimum
Fresh sardines $3lb
Fresh makeral $2.95lb

Are these good prices? I just did my first stock up. Am I missing anything? What else should I be looking into?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Good prices! Pretty close to what I pay for stuff, except I have paid quite a bit more for rabbit. The price of that beef heart is awesome (as far as raw feeding, heart is a muscle meat and not an organ) so I'd stock up on that if I were you and have that be a staple of the diet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang good prices!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are some AWESOME prices! I'm incredibly jealous right now...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

The only thing I buy in bulk is turkey necks, and I pay about $1/lb.....I so wish I could buy rabbit and duck in bulk


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are great prices! I am very envious.


----------



## Bulldog85 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys and to think I was trying to negotiate with them... Lol... I did get them to do no tax, cash and carry though!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

LUCKY, I wish I could get prices half that good on most that stuff, I can't find beef heart for a reasonable price which really makes me mad


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Some of those prices are great! Especially if they're local without shipping.

Around here, I've never seen tom turkey necks for less than $1.29/#
But chicken backs are around $0.25/# or less depending on where you go. I used to get them for free from my butcher.

The rabbit price is a good one, I'd be all over that.

Do you feed pork? I always get pork necks and bone-in pork shoulder. I have 40# of unprocessed pork butt in my freezer right now. By unprocessed, I mean that I have a 20# chunk that I cut up into meals. Mine's $1.29/#


----------



## Bulldog85 (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought pork wasnt good for dogs?? I can also get pork very cheap. They are local meat packing companies that distribute wholesale. They will also do cash and carry no tax, no minimum you just have to buy by the case. What pork and pork bones are ok to have?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess pork is a personal choice. Some people feed it, some people choose not to. I find it to be a less expensive protein so I have a ton of it.

I give pork necks, shoulders, butts, ribs, and organs.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

This is our current bulk pricing list:

Chicken backs/necks .75 cents a lb whole or $1.00lb ground
Turkey Necks or Drumsticks 33lb box $1.25lb 
Whole Duck $2.65lb
Beef Trim $1.35lb
Beef Hearts $1.50lb
Beef Organs $1.00lb 
Beef Tripe $1.25lb
Beef Offal 60% tripe/40% organs $1.25lb
Pork Shoulder $1.60lb
Pork Ribs $1.50lb
Gr. Lamb with bone in $2.00lb
Lamb Tripe $2.00lb
Whole Herring $1.25lb
Whole Prey Model Rabbit $3.00lb

I am however very excited as I found a slaughter house that will sell me the following for 50 cents a lb 

Beef/Lamb/Goat Lung, hearts, liver and tongues WOOP WOOP!!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

When I buy pork I buy the big pork butt or shoulder and cut out the bone. But pork ribs can be fed as well as intact pork necks (not the grocery store ones that are hacked into weird chunks)


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I think those are great prices.
Some of mine just went up. Most recent prices:
Beef heart-1.25 (was 1.00)
Pork heart-1.05 (was 0.75)
Goat and sheep heart-1.50
Pork and beef liver and kidney-0.75 (was 0.50)
Beef spleen-0.85
Turkey necks-o.76 
Duck backs-1.00
Beef snouts-1.45 (I bought these for fun)
Pork lung-0.75
Lamb and goat lung-1.10


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Beef heart-1.25 (was 1.00)
> Pork heart-1.05 (was 0.75)


That's so weird, here beef heart is 1.10 and pork heart is 1.25. I pay .69 for chicken quarters and .79 for turkey necks. 1.25 for skinned rabbits.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's funny how different the prices are:
Beef heart $1.87
Whole prey rabbit $1
Pork $1.29
Chicken leg quarters .69


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

Neeko, where is that in central IN (parents are in Greenwood and I go up about 1 weekend a month)


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Some of it is from rawpaws.org, an Indy CoOp. Once monthly pickups on a Wednesday evening. Some is from a northern Indiana farmer who delivers one Saturday morning a month to the west side of Indy. I will PM you his email. You can get on his list, and emails a price list with that months pickup date.

I live just north of Greenwood, and work at Community Hospital South, on County Line Rd.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much! yea my parents live off Old Meridian in Greenwood, I hope I can get some good stuff from the co-op, I hate having to think about if I am going to be able to get something because they might be out at the store or they upped the price even more at the butcher


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Archers, off of Main St in Greenwood, has ok prices for beef heart and beef kidney. I walked in once and asked for 4 beef hearts. They looked at me like I had 2 heads. The guy behind me proceeded to ask for 3 beef hearts and a pound of kidney. They must have thought we were members of some cult. He had a beautiful GSD in his car, so I'm guessing he was a raw feeder as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Our prices here are high, I don't even have the current list, I just order what I need and try not to cringe when I get my total. (We feed well over 600lbs/month and our average price per pound is about $1.90 depending on what we order) 

But weighing in on the pork: We feed quite a bit of pork. I usually buy whole pork legs, and let them get some good ripping/tearing action in, then trade for a chunk of lamb or beef heart and pass it to the next dog. The whole legs are about 20-25lbs which is pretty on mark with what we feed on a daily basis.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea I keep meaning to go into archers, I grew up on there meat, my parents got a bad batch one time and stopped buying it though (well my mom thought it tasted bad, my dad didnt lol)


----------

